

The Gradual Death of the Brick and Mortar Tech Store - rmason
http://it.slashdot.org/story/12/02/09/2320247/the-gradual-death-of-the-brick-and-mortar-tech-store

======
rmason
I do wish we had a Fry's in Michigan. From my infrequent visits to Silicon
Valley they appear to be thriving.

Locally it's Radio Shack and a few tiny independents. However I was really
happy to see Radio Shack start carrying Arduino parts.

